# Livery Yards St Helens area



## Hizzo28 (30 October 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forums and would like some advise on livery yards in the St Helens area. I am new to the area and will be moving my horse at the beginning of December - having no horsey friends in the area I need some help finding a suitable yard! I am ideally looking for a small, quiet yard with some nice hacking. My horse is currently on boxrest, so I will need somewhere which can accommodate his requirements for individual turnout over the winter. I would like somewhere with the option of full livery when away with work etc, but diy most of the time. My horse can be jumpy/nervous so maybe somewhere with an experienced owner/yard manager, as I will need help getting him back into work!! I will be living on the South side of St Helens, but would be willing to travel for the right yard. Any advise/ideas/recommendations would be fantastic!! Thank you!!


----------



## lea840 (3 November 2013)

You could try Burrows Lane Equestrian, they offer both full & DIY livery, outdoor school, shows held there... or Bold Heath Equestrian, which is south St Helens / Widnes... 2 indoors, several all weather outdoor schools, loads of Dressage & jumping shows held there weekly... There are a few smaller yards in the area but I'm not sure of their facilities.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 November 2013)

Personally I couldn't think of two places I'd least like to be at (well I could actually).
I am searching as well and at the moment can't recommend anywhere but I believe there are some nice places out towards Ormskirk and also on the Wirral.
Finding decent livery in the Cheshire / Lancs area is a nightmare - sorry thats not what you want to hear I am sure.


----------

